# tips from you big guys on making the jump to having several large properties and subs



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

alright, every year i try to add a little more to my snow business. started out just doing drives, then took on a school district, added an apartment complex then a warehouse. now im wanting to grow a little more and land a few more apartment complexes. buy a couple more trucks, maybe a dumptruck to sand with. and subs for what i dont have the equipiment for. 

first off, any tips on trying to land multiple properties through one management company? 

what works and doesnt work with subs for you?

anything else i should pay attention to?

edit: im not asking for a step by step guide, but for processes that worked for you, or things that went badly.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

In my market we have found we do better on multiple small lots as opposed to on large lot. I made the jump your talking about 2 years ago, now after have spent a good bit of money I'm reversing course  , hopefully we can find homes for the big equipment to make it all work. Of you need more PM me, & I can explain it better.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

what im mostly hoping to do is land more apartment complexes. trying to service all the properties for a company. i just need to figure out all the ways it would benefit them to sell it i think


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

trqjnky;1475847 said:


> what im mostly hoping to do is land more apartment complexes. trying to service all the properties for a company. i just need to figure out all the ways it would benefit them to sell it i think


Benefits?...... a few come to mind.....

1) single company billing...... less work for their accounts payable dept
2) Sell the seasonal.... easy same payment every month (accts payable loves this)
easy to budget
"bundle" all if you can into one payment
its "insurance" for a big snow year (but cya get a 3 year contract)


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

not hating your idea but.......
think about this ......
>>>> all your eggs in one basket <<<<
what happens if they do not pay
good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I want a couple different companies. I want to keep what I have, just add a company that has a few complexes.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

RLM;1475841 said:


> In my market we have found we do better on multiple small lots as opposed to on large lot. I made the jump your talking about 2 years ago, now after have spent a good bit of money I'm reversing course  , hopefully we can find homes for the big equipment to make it all work. Of you need more PM me, & I can explain it better.


shhhhh! Don't say that out loud.

I'd much rather plow a big box for $70/hr than 5 small lots for $300/hr.

Can't whack it over smaller lots and medium duty trucks.....


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Longae29;1475999 said:


> shhhhh! Don't say that out loud.
> 
> I'd much rather plow a big box for $70/hr than 5 small lots for $300/hr.
> 
> Can't whack it over smaller lots and medium duty trucks.....


 I love those 10 to 20 minute lots close to each other. Throw in a few walks, some salt and ice melt for good measure............Thumbs Up


----------

